
Writing a Package in Python - Anon84
http://www.brenelz.com/blog/2009/04/09/writing-a-package-in-python/
======
icey
I can't think of a good way to describe this, but this is semi-related and
humorous: <http://jacobian.org/writing/nobody-expects-python-packaging/>

